# Shop lighting



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Balzomedic said:


> OK, thanks. Why no 8' anymore?


We've got a few 8-foot fixtures in the old shop and I discovered one pretty compelling reason to avoid them, at least in our experience: a lot more of them get broken on the way back from the supply house. I'm sure it doesn't help that the old shop has only 8-foot ceiling and it usually pretty cramped, but we generally managed to break at least one new tube any time we re-lamped.


----------



## Balzomedic (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay, that makes sense. Sounds like the 4' 4 lamp designs work well anyway.


----------

